# This thing is badddd



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/shotguns/ksg/


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks cool, I hope it's more reliable than the rest of their line.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That pared with the PMR30 and zombies wont have a chance!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Looks cool, I hope it's more reliable than the rest of their line.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*F&B Anyone ???*

I do a complete F&B on ALL my firearms. I do it to a Kel Tec as well. The ONLY P-3AT to own is a "Gen2" with the re-engineered extractor. You also gotta keep the screw tight. 

I probably will eventually own one of the shotguns. I will do a complete F&B on it also. Unfortunately it was not designed to automatically change the mag feeding the chamber when the first one runs out. That means either keeping an accurate count or an extra pump stroke and trigger pull before you manually switch over. This one non feature alone could get you killed in a super stressfull situation.Too bad that this was not engineered into the weapon at conception. This non-feature will keep it from selling to quite a few agencies. --- SAWMAN


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Looks cool, I hope it's more reliable than the rest of their line.


How many KTs have you owned?

My P32 and Sub2k have both been flawless. Well the P32 only has a hundred rounds or so but the Sub2k has well over 500rds.

Show me another AMERICAN gun mfgr that is as innovative and has the customer service of KT and I will gladly take my business to them. After KT replaced parts to my P32 that I lost (even told them I lost them) and sent me EXTRA parts all for free including shipping, I will be a loyal customer. Im not a gear snob and I know a good company when I see one.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd read on other forums (read I'm not an expert) that the manual selector would make the KSG more 'compliant' for the AWB states. If it was automatic you'd have a 14rd mag instead of two 7rd mags.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Could Be*

Didn't think of that Dixie. Makes sense to me. The urge to be PC is pretty strong nowadays.--- SAWMAN


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm gonna skip it .....if I really need 12 ga. instead of 7.62 I'll buy the saiga-12......no switch AND no pumping.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> How many KTs have you owned?
> 
> My P32 and Sub2k have both been flawless. Well the P32 only has a hundred rounds or so but the Sub2k has well over 500rds.
> 
> Show me another AMERICAN gun mfgr that is as innovative and has the customer service of KT and I will gladly take my business to them. After KT replaced parts to my P32 that I lost (even told them I lost them) and sent me EXTRA parts all for free including shipping, I will be a loyal customer. Im not a gear snob and I know a good company when I see one.


 
+1, Ruger isnt any better. Hell they are the one that coppied Kel-Tec's design on the P3AT. Ive owned a bunch of Kel-Tec's and never had a problem with any of them and i know a few cops that carry the P3AT on their ankle.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Wasnt telling anyone what to buy or how great different model guns are just saying look at what i thought looked like a badddasss shotgun.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> I do a complete F&B on ALL my firearms. I do it to a Kel Tec as well. The ONLY P-3AT to own is a "Gen2" with the re-engineered extractor. You also gotta keep the screw tight.
> 
> I probably will eventually own one of the shotguns. I will do a complete F&B on it also. Unfortunately it was not designed to automatically change the mag feeding the chamber when the first one runs out. That means either keeping an accurate count or an extra pump stroke and trigger pull before you manually switch over. This one non feature alone could get you killed in a super stressfull situation.Too bad that this was not engineered into the weapon at conception. This non-feature will keep it from selling to quite a few agencies. --- SAWMAN


Maybe im stupid here, ive been around guns for 20+ years but ive never heard of a F&B. What is that?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have heard kel-tec has good customer service, but since I am a second owner of my sub2k I was on my own when the front sight fell off. No warranty for second owners. Oh well ....sh$ty sight anyway....Red Lion sight = awesome.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*F&B ='s*

Fluff and Buff. It is commonly referred to as a disassembly and a smoothing,stoning,lightly polishing,of the mating parts. (NO sandpaper of files involved)

For Glocks it is a(THE)$.25 trigger job. Plus chamber,barrel hood and the trigger pin. A 1911 it is commonly the slide rails and bbl link. Trigger parts also, depending how the weapon will be used. A good F&B to the 1911's mag is also in order. Bolt guns,the bolt rails,bolt lugs,trigger parts. Revolvers,cylinder chambers are buffed/polished as is the forcing cone. ETC,ETC,ETC.

If I buy a new OR used firearm I do this before ever shooting it for the first time. Then after the initial F&B I begin to break it in by firing it and/or working the action. Most firearms can be slicked up without much trouble at all. It also helps you learn your weapon. --- SAWMAN


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Fluff and Buff. It is commonly referred to as a disassembly and a smoothing,stoning,lightly polishing,of the mating parts. (NO sandpaper of files involved)
> It also helps you learn your weapon. --- SAWMAN


+1+1!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I've always admired Kel-Tec for their innovation, but the execution of their products can be lacking at times. The reliability and durability is questionable at times in my first hand experience with them. In testing the KSG still has some 



.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

To me... BAD not GOOD...

Unwieldy with 14 rounds sitting on the barrel... Completely different balance fully loaded or near empty... 

Brent


----------

